# Ecran Imac G5 avec une ligne bleu au milieu



## elixir974 (25 Mars 2007)

bonjour,

j'ai depuis plus d'un an un imacG5 non intel (celui juste avant) et depuis aujourdhui, il y a une ligne bleu verticale au milieu de l'ecran, ......    en gros une ligne de pixel HS... qui se voit tres bien quand tu regarde video, photo... tt le reste sauf quand tu as un fond bleu

en gros un trucs de fou... j'ai une garantie de 1 an qui a expiré...

est ce que cela vous ai deja arrivé ou suis je le seul?

merci de vos reponses

cyril.


----------



## laurenty (24 Décembre 2007)

Je suis dans le même cas et je cherche moi aussi une solution. Par contre, il arrive que sur une image foncée la ligne disparaisse, mais ce n'est malheureusement que transitoire.


----------



## trevise (27 Décembre 2007)

c'est arrivé à beaucoup, beaucoup de gens... Il ya manifestement un problème avec les écrans d'Imac G5 (et même d'Imac Intel), mais Apple s'en fout. Il n'y a aucune autre solution que de changer la dalle, ce qui pour un Imac G5 revient à changer d'ordinateur (c'est plus rentable).

Maintenant, si ton mac a moins de deux ans, tu peux essayer de faire jouer la garantie constructeur, car une réglementation européenne prévoit que cette garantie ne peut être inférieure à 24 mois. J'avais vu quelque part (sur macbidouille je crois),que certains européens avaient essayé et que ça avait marché. Bonne chance et joyeux Noël quand même...


----------

